
New Foundations for Byzantine Consensus and Global Monetary Stability - ClintEhrlich
https://arxiv.org/abs/1909.07433
======
ClintEhrlich
Lead author here. This paper does a few things that HN may consider
interesting.

1\. It formalizes new security vulnerabilities in Bitcoin and other
cryptocurrencies. Notably, it shows that all of these protocols repeat a
simple statistical error that was introduced to the literature in the early
2000s.

2\. It demonstrates how "honest majority" axioms can be replaced with a more
rigorous formal method, which incorporates techniques from game theory and
microeconomics to prove security from first principles.

3\. It applies biological models to trust-minimized networking. By replacing
handicap-authenticated signaling with cue-authenticated signaling, it obtains
an exponential improvement in security and performance.

4\. It proposes a cryptographic twist on the gold standard, which can deliver
all the advantages of cryptocurrencies (inflation protection, smart contracts)
without forcing society to abandon the existing monetary system.

